

Show HN: Prototype for new online learning app - pranavpiyush
http://www.skilldom.org
Would love to hear the community&#x27;s feedback on initial prototype of our online learning app - what would you like to see and NOT see in the full version! :)
======
pranavpiyush
We hope that this becomes the way people learn online. A flexible, mobile way
to learn with others who are on the same path as you... The Best content is
usually spread across 2 or 3 sources for any topic, so the goal is to curate
the best possible structure for any skill. Also to make learning super
actionable and easy to track...

We think that all college education and beyond should happen in this format!

------
Legend
I really like the look of this. Can you describe more about your long-term
goals with this? What is your intended market?

